
Stuck in China's Panopticon - prakashk
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/05/738949320/episode-924-stuck-in-chinas-panopticon
======
miscon
So a totally innocent college student going home for summer vacation, gets in
trouble. Escaped China, ended up on Planet Money, and vowed never to return.
That sounds right? Could it be that this guy was the one spreading Islamic
extremism (or worse terrorism) and got caught doing it? But of course Planet
Money podcast is too busy to include that other side of story.

------
prakashk
Transcript:
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=738949320)

